# 2nd Grow... Hindu Skunk X Bubba Kush



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok.... here we go ! I have been driving myself crazy trying to choose 
what to grow this last week, But I decided to Go with the Hindu Skunk
and I ended up with a Hindu Skunk x Bubba Kush:hubba: 

The guy I got them from just harvested 8 of them and pulled 1.25 lbs
dry weight    Im am crossing my fingers and hopeing I have something 
good here     The smaller girls are Purple Kush, and are going to live elsewhere

Anyways here goes grow #2  :farm:


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

lookin sweet chris, puuling up the pipe fer this one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

:yay:   nice choice  chris...pulling  up  my  milk  crate  ...:watchplant:  and  have  my  :bong1:  in  Hand  


Mojo  for  the  Hindu:lama:


take  care  and  be safe


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 16, 2009)

looks good chris :aok:  good luck bro and green mojo for your plants


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks fellas....  I am gonna veg em for another week or two and take some cuts !  The guy I got em from said they have been finishing in 6 weeks  ....  looks like I will have some more treats for the Hollidays
:hubba:   I still have 5 oz of the GDP to smoke too.....  looks like its gonna be a good winter :yay:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just checked on the new girls and they are lookin good thismorning 
all perky and GREEN !  I misted em down good with some Rhizo.... ahhh I love this stuff


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

The new girls are coming along nicely   I just mixed up my resi with half strength GH 3 part, Fora blend, and diamond nectar and gave em a drink of it thismorning :hubba:  they are about 10"in tall now and healthy as can be, lots of new growth every day !  

I think Im gunna veg em for 1 more week and take some clones then put em into fower !  Is it ok to do right away or should I give em a few days
to recover before going to 12 / 12 after taking clones ?

Well.... here's the new ladies


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

This outta be a great show, Chris! Can't wait to see that table start rockin 12/12. green luck to ya!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks BK..  I cant wait either man, rumor has it from the breeder shes a 6 - 7 week finisher, with very heavy yeild !  I am anxious to smoke it already


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks nice homey!
Hope they turn out like your last crop!  Fo Sho!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks homie, you'll be the first to know    ( neighbor )


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

So first off, you will have to excuse me cause Im really, really high right
now and im probaby just ramblin but...    this being my second grow, and a totally different strain I am amazed at how much different one grows than the other :joint: :joint: :joint: :fly: :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey hey Chris, checking in and grabbing a chair bro! Rock on man.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey hey Chris, checking in and grabbing a chair bro! Rock on man.


 
Hey whats up *NV  ..  *Thanks for stopin by man *  *

These are those Hindu's I was tellin you about !   Im excited to see how these ladies finish :hubba:  If they end up the DIGGITY, I'll definately be savin ya a cut


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

Man, I hope ya get some BPOTM material here!  You seeing any of the bk in the mix? Kinda hard to tell from the pics..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Man, I hope ya get some BPOTM material here! You seeing any of the bk in the mix? Kinda hard to tell from the pics..


 
Yeah the camera I have is weak and Im not the best photographer 
by any means  ....    but yeah.. I can see alot of both actually ! 
looks nice and sturdy like BK ....  I can also see the sativa side tho in 
the skunk :hubba: 

I need a better camera for sure tho....


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Im not the best photographer I need a better camera for sure tho....


 
 Dude, check out the BPOTM... Lets just say I'm not the guy you would hire for pictures at your wedding:rofl: 

My old man used to say "What's the use of having it if you are afraid of using it?"

Man, don't be afraid to mix it up and take lots (and I mean LOTS) of shots. You'll find a winner


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dude, check out the BPOTM... Lets just say I'm not the guy you would hire for pictures at your wedding:rofl:
> 
> My old man used to say "What's the use of having it if you are afraid of using it?"
> 
> Man, don't be afraid to mix it up and take lots (and I mean LOTS) of shots. You'll find a winner


 
I do drooooool... over that BPOTM pic quite a bit  
that was a cover shot bud fo sho !


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here they are today 7 days of veg under a 1000 HPS, 1/4 strenght GH 3 Part nutes with Flora blend and Diamond nectar both GH products as well !
Im watering once every other day when they wake up   and misting them with Rhizotonic every few hours, they are lovin me  right now...
Gonna veg for 4 more days and take some clones, then its game time


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice crop there how exciting I will be watching bro~


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

hi Chris.

nice looking ladies 'o the green me friend. ...

got my seat bro...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Right on guys/gals...    thanks for stoppin in and checkin it out !
I am a happy man with the way things are groin  Im learning alot you guys thanx


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Chris1974 & all...:ciao:

Just poured my morning espresso, fired a polite morning joint of Poison Afghan & getting settled in for Judge Judy and what have we here?  A guy getting sued by his landlord for keeping the landlord from stealing his medical marijuana off of his coffee table by using force and Judge Judy telling the landlord that what he did was illegal and he had no right to take his Marijuana...   Right...  Did I just wake up in a parallel universe...  Wow...  Maybe too many hits?  

NICE post!  Gotta love the MEGA cubes...   I love it when a plan comes together...   Bwahahahahahahahahaha....    That sounds like a killer strain...  The Hindu and the Kush may have some theocracratic & political differences to work out...  but the stress from their struggles will undoubtedly produce more trichs... :hubba:

Do you ever top/lollipop your plants?  Are they still in veg?  Hmmmm...   I'm sure they'd do well as au naturale plants too...   How did your buddy grow them to get his bangin' yield?  Hmmmm....   I'm looking forward to your grow bro...  

Laterz

Start pimpin' those budz & grow it 'Old School' 1974 like Starsky & Hutch...  :holysheep:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey *Dirty *whats up my man..  nice pics dude, I loved Starsky & Hutch 
growing up  and the movie with Owen and Ben was a riot  ....   My boy grew his out with 5-6 colas and killed it, so I took some clones and pruned up the girs a bit and just flipped em at the beginning of the week:hubba: 

I cant wait to see what these girs have in store....  so far Ive kept my nutes from 1/4  to 1/2 strenght and they have been rockin !  I can definately tell they are a lil more touchy than the GDP were   so keep
your fingers crossed and  think BIG BUDS :hubba:  peace bro !

So here they are, 5th day of flowering, taking the cuts didnt seem to even make em raise an eyebrow:hubba:  and they all seem nice and happy !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Im  thinking.......




BIG  BUDDS  :lama:





:watchplant:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

I too am thinking....BIG BUDDS....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks fella's     you guys rock !


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you harvest 'em yet, Chris????


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to abort opperation   ....  but theres always another day...


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

cant wait to see the colas:watchplant:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I had to abort opperation   ....  but theres always another day...



SHITTY


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah.... sucks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I had to abort opperation  .... but theres always another day...


 

Sometimes  we  Must  Abort  in  order to  fight another  Day....Best wishes  to  you  My  Marine  Friend..Untill  ya  grow  again..:48:  we  will  allwys be  here  4u:aok:



take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks *4u.. *


----------



## Barbapopa (Dec 23, 2009)

That sucks man, why the abortion?


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang it chris! We got reserve mojo fer ya when ya need!


----------

